# Echolotkabel schneiden??



## Dxlfxn (30. November 2004)

Hallo Boardies,
ich habe beim Einbau meines Echolots ein Problem: Die Stecker des neuen
Gerätes sind noch dicker und ich bekomme die Kabel einfach nicht mehr durch die alten Ecken gezogen.
Meine Frage jetzt: Darf ich die Kabel schneiden? Ich wollte die Stecker erst einmal abschneiden und dann wieder zusammenlöten/Schrumpflauch drüber und dann montieren.
Gibts da eventuell Probleme? Es handelt sich um ein Lowrance Gerät mit
Schwinger und Speedgeber der neueren Generation.


----------



## Albatros (30. November 2004)

*AW: Echolotkabel schneiden??*

Moin Dolfin#h

hier im Board habe ich mal von 1 User, entweder war es Gerätefetischist oder Bellyboatangler gelesen, daß man es wohl doch könnte, bzw. auch die Stecker auswechseln kann. Von den Importeuren wie Think Big, Stollenwerk etc. weiß ich, daß man es auf keinen Fall tun sollte, die verweisen immer auf ein Adapterkabel, was aber in Deinem Fall auch nichts nützt, da das Kabel sowie die Stecker gleich dick sind. Von 2 Kunden her weiß ich, das denen mal das Kabel geknickt bzw. durch einen unglücklichen Umstand das Kabel gerissen ist und es auf diese Weise versucht haben. Daß Echolot zeigte nur noch ungenaue Angaben, bzw. es funktionierte fast gar nichts mehr. Also ich würde es nicht empfehlen, aber vielleicht meldet sich einer der o.g. hier ja noch mal zu Wort.

PS. Die Anleitung ist natürlich wieder bei mir eingetroffen, gern geschehen :m


----------



## ThorstenECN (30. November 2004)

*AW: Echolotkabel schneiden??*

Würde bei sowas nicht der Garantieanspruch verfallen???


----------



## Albatros (30. November 2004)

*AW: Echolotkabel schneiden??*

@ThorstenECN

das mit absoluter Sicherheit#6


----------



## hsobolewski (30. November 2004)

*AW: Echolotkabel schneiden??*

Die Gefahr ist halt das man die Abschirmung des Kabels nicht mehr so sauber hinbringt. Ich bin Elektr.Laie !!! Was die Länge angeht wie es gerne von den Herstellern gesagt wird ist es egal. Habe selber ein abgekürztes Senderkabel. Garantie wenn man noch hat sollte man sich dies aber sehr überlegen. Aber wenn es halt einfach nicht anderst geht warum nicht. Noch etwas. Die Geraete die ich von Kundschaft einschicken musste hat man noch nieh den Geber verlangt das er mit soll


----------



## Heringsbändiger (30. November 2004)

*AW: Echolotkabel schneiden??*

Bei einem X70A eines Bekannten habe ich mal das Schwingerkabel repariert.
Ich war zuerst ganz schön skeptisch aber da es eh kaputt war habe ich es
halt gemacht und freu, es hat funktioniert.
Muss allerdings dazu sagen, dasss ich von Berufs wegen die "Lizenz zum Löten" habe. Es ist nicht so einfach, aber machbar und man sollte doch
schon Erfahrung mit dem Lötkolben und zumindest für den äusseren
Mantel entsprechend dünnen Schrumpfschlauch mit innerer Kleberbeschichtung haben.Das Ganze soll ja hinterher auch wasserdicht
sein.
So ohne Not würde ich es an Deiner Stelle aber nicht machen und versuchen,
eine andere Lösung zu finden. 
- Zuerst ein anderes, steiferes Kabel/ Bowdenzug mit ZWEI Zugdrähten
  versehen und zurückziehen. Dann an einem Zugdraht das Schwingerkabel
  befestigen und durchziehen. Anschliessend wieder das "grobe" Kabel
  durchziehen. Dabei hilft Talkum oder Spülmittel manchmal gewaltig.
- Einen zusätzlichen Kabelkanal (aus dem Baumarkt oder vom E-Installateur)
  verlegen.

Falls Du aber wirklich schneiden willst, will ich Dir gerne eine Anleitung schicken.


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. November 2004)

*AW: Echolotkabel schneiden??*

Find ich super, Leute!

Ich habs mir nochmal angesehen. Leider hat sich bereits einer der Stecker so verklemmt, das ich ihn nicht mehr zurückbekomme. Ich werde morgen einen weiteren
Inspektionsdeckel an der kritischen Stelle anbringen und versuchen, dort weiterzukommen. Schneiden und löten ist sicher die letzte Variante. Allerdings habe ich bereits einmal bei einem Speedgeber gelötet - ohne Probleme. Die neuen Geräte sollten doch digital funktionieren. Für mich als Laie sagt das eigentlich, das irgendwelche Widerstandswerte, die ich durch Schnitt und Lötstelle s einbringe, nicht störend sein dürften. Oder ???


----------



## Heringsbändiger (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Echolotkabel schneiden??*

Das die neuen Geräte digital senden, ist mir neu. Um welche Geräte handelt es
sich da und wo kann man Info's über die Funktionsweise bekommen?

Ist das nicht nur ein Verkaufsargument? Auch die alten Geräte senden ja
Impulse aus. Das kann man ja deutlich hören. Und je nachdem, wie man
"Low" und "High" definiert, hat man dann auf einmal ein digitales Gerät.

Aber selbst wenn es dann so sein sollte, wird sich das vermutlich ziemlich
hochfrequentig abspielen und deshalb ein gut geschirmtes Kabel verbaut sein.

Der Speedsensor ist natürlich "digital". Der ist nichts anderes als ein Näherungsinitiator, der pro Zahn des Rädchens einen Impuls auf das
Echolot gibt. Da gibt es auch keine Schwierigkeiten beim Löten wenn man
nicht zu den Grobmotorikern gehört.  |supergri


----------



## Spezialist (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Echolotkabel schneiden??*

Hallo Dolfin,

beim Welsfischen habe ich mir mit dem Anker einmal das Geberkabel "abgehackt" und habe es dann selbst wieder repariert. Wenn Du einen Loetkolben hast und auf die Ummantelung aufpasst, gibt es da keine Probleme.

Spezialist


----------



## Gator01 (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Echolotkabel schneiden??*

Keinenfalls würde ich ein solches Kabel kürzen. Es ist auf den Widerstand der Kabellänge geeicht. Beim Flachwasserangel ist das vieleicht Wurscht - nicht aber wenn es nach Norge geht, wo es auf Tiefe ankommt.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Echolotkabel schneiden??*

@ Albatros

Kann Dir nur die Anleitung geben, wie Du einen GPS Stecker fuer ein Garmin Geraet bauen kannst mit den Komponenten auf den Markt. Echolotkabel wurde ich wirklich nur reparieren und nicht sinnlos rumschneiden!

Kann mir wirklich nicht vorstellen, das das kabel wirklich auf den Milimeter geeicht ist. Kabel werden pi mal Daumen zugeschnitten! Kannst mir glauben!

Durch das Kabel geht nur das Signal, hat nix mit der kabellaenge zu tun!


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Echolotkabel schneiden??*

Ich habe den ersten Stecker abgerissen, da er an einem unmöglichen Punkt im Boot verklemmt war und ich nicht das ganze Boot auseinanderschneiden will. Mußte mir
einen neuen Speedgeber (der leider einen 2. Stecker zur Kombination mit dem Schwingerkabel hat) bestellen. 65 Euronen....

Nun habe ich meine Werft angemailt und um Auskunft gebeten, wo ich dort im Boot mal besser durchkomme ohne gleich zu viel zu durchlöchern.

Ich berichte weiter!


----------



## Fliegenfisch (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Echolotkabel schneiden??*

Servus

Also ein bisschen kenn ich mich da schon aus  |bla: 
Ich hab mal 5 Jahre als Ultraschallprüfer gearbeitet und ein Echolot sendet ja nunmal auch nur Ultraschallwellen aus. 
Die Schallwellen werden im Schwinger Piezoelektrisch erzeugt indem ein Schwingerkristal im Schwinger angesteuert wird und dann die Schallwelle in der angegebenen Frequenz erzeugt ( abhängig von der Schwingerkristallgröße und Art ).
Also die Kabel soweit ich weis keinen Einfluss auf die Frequenz und Leistung des Schwingers.
Mann kann es in groben Zügen wie ein Verlängerungskabel ansehen.
Logisch ist aber das man bei der Montage des Steckers auf eine gewisse Abschirmung achten sollte. 
  |bla: 
Ich würd den Stecker reparieren und evt. vergießen so ne Vergußflüssigkeit gibts bestimmt bei conrad oder so.

Gruß
Fliegenfisch


----------



## Loup de mer (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Echolotkabel schneiden??*

Hallo Dolfin

einen speed-Sensor hätte ich von meinem x126-df noch zu liegen gehabt. Hätte ich für die Hälfte weggegeben weil ich es für mein Portable nicht brauchen kann.
Aber mal ein Tipp zum Thema Reparaturstecker: schau mal hier bei Lowrance: http://www.lowrance.com/Accessories/search.asp?SearchType=Unit&Unit=X126DF#Transducer+Extension+Cables - müsste das sein was du brauchst um deinen bereits "demontierten" Stecker wieder ranzubekommen.
Leider ohne Foto, aber der Händler, der dir den speed-Sensor verkauft hat, weiß das vielleicht genauer.
Übrigens gibt es dort auch Geber-Verlängerungskabel in verschiedenen Längen. Soviel zum Thema Kabelwiderstand.

@Heringsbändiger - genau so isses. Die Gebersignale sind nicht digital sondern analog vom Feinsten. Abschirmung ist notwendig, sonst wären die Feinheiten der Echos nicht zu verarbeiten weil sie von Störungen überlagert würden.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Echolotkabel schneiden??*

Danke, dass ihr euch immer noch Gedanken macht! Das Ersatzteil wurde zwischenzeitlich gekauft und eingebaut. Die Frage nach der Lötmöglichkeit hat sich mangels 2tem zu verlötendem Gegenstand sowieso erledigt: Der fette Stecker hat sich irgendwo in den Zwischenräumen verkeilt und sitzt dort noch immer ganz fröhlich. Irgendwann in ferner Zukunft nach einigen rauhen Winterfahrten wird mich sicher mal ein Nebengeräusch im Bootboden stören. Leider ist aber zwischenzeitlich auch das andere Ende in der gelben Tonne...


----------

